# Pour Quadra 700



## Maxas (5 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour. Je suis à la recherche : Soit d'un contact pour faire réparer un moniteur de Quadra 700 ; Soit une personne qui aurais un moniteur de Quadra 700 à vendre ?



*Note de la modération*: je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2022)

Pourquoi "un moniteur de Quadra 700" ? avec l'adaptateur qui va bien, n'importe quel moniteur VGA fait l'affaire !


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2022)

Perso, j'ai un modèle avec des switch (genre  https://www.ebay.fr/itm/13398223191...efaultOrganicWeb&_trksid=p2047675.c101224.m-1)
ca fonctionne avec quasiment n'importe quel écran en VGA


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2022)

D'ailleurs, Maxas, si tu n'es pas trop loin (du 77) géographiquement, il y a un truc qui m'encombre : un moniteur VGA (écran plat), il est vieux, mais la dernière fois que je l'ai connecté, il fonctionnait encore parfaitement !


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Janvier 2022)

Le Quadra 700 (le premier quadra) avec sa video intégrée (VRAM 512Ko à 2Mo) était vendu généralement avec un 13" ou 16" Apple (pas encore multi-fréquence à l'époque) voir le 21" N&B ou Couleur. Lequel tu as ?

J'en ai garder quelques uns pour le fun (nostalgie quand tu nous tiens ;-), mais je m'en sert pratiquement plus, trop lourd et peu pratique.

Franchement le plus simple c'est un écran LCD 17" 4/3 avec un adaptateur DB15/VGA, on en trouve plein pour presque rien sur LBC, bien moins lourd, moins encombrant et multi-fréquence 
Un modèle 1024x768 (environ 5€), si tu as 2Mo de VRAM pourra afficher en milliers de couleurs (ou 256 couleurs en 640x480 si tu n'as que 512Ko). 
En cherchant bien tu en trouveras même dans un beige qui va bien avec le Q700 ;-)


----------



## Maxas (8 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, Maxas, si tu n'es pas trop loin (du 77) géographiquement, il y a un truc qui m'encombre : un moniteur VGA (écran plat), il est vieux, mais la dernière fois que je l'ai connecté, il fonctionnait encore parfaitement !


Hello Pascal.
Moi je suis dans le 78 entre Poissy et Mantes la jolie... A coté de Meulan . Ta proposition d’écran me plais beaucoup...


----------



## Maxas (8 Janvier 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Quadra 700 (le premier quadra) avec sa video intégrée (VRAM 512Ko à 2Mo) était vendu généralement avec un 13" ou 16" Apple (pas encore multi-fréquence à l'époque) voir le 21" N&B ou Couleur. Lequel tu as ?
> 
> J'en ai garder quelques uns pour le fun (nostalgie quand tu nous tiens ;-), mais je m'en sert pratiquement plus, trop lourd et peu pratique.
> 
> ...


Hello ! Pour répondre à ta question c'est un 13 Pouce couleur et après avoir fait quelques étincelles ( Bloc HT ) ol a rendu l’âme...


----------



## woz86 (9 Janvier 2022)

Un écran LCD fonctionne très bien avec un adaptateur, mon Quadra 700 en possède un lui-même :




Après les anciens écrans c’est sympas mais ça prend de la place.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2022)

Maxas a dit:


> Hello Pascal.
> Moi je suis dans le 78 entre Poissy et Mantes la jolie... A coté de Meulan . Ta proposition d’écran me plais beaucoup...



Dans ce cas, regarde tes MP, si un voyage du côté de Meaux ne te fait pas peur, je te le donne.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Janvier 2022)

Maxas a dit:


> Hello ! Pour répondre à ta question c'est un 13 Pouce couleur et après avoir fait quelques étincelles ( Bloc HT ) ol a rendu l’âme...


J'aimais bien cet écran, très belle qualité, un Sony Trinitron à la dalle cylindrique, belle image, mais limité à 640x480.
Le premier que j'ai acheté, avec mon Mac II tout neuf en 1987 ;-) je l'ai toujours, il fonctionne très bien.


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'aimais bien cet écran, très belle qualité, un Sony Trinitron à la dalle cylindrique, belle image, mais limité à 640x480.
> Le premier que j'ai acheté, avec mon Mac II tout neuf en 1987 ;-) je l'ai toujours, il fonctionne très bien.


J’ai acquis il n’y a pas longtemps aussi un Sony Trinitron le M1212 d’Apple.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Janvier 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai acquis il n’y a pas longtemps aussi un Sony Trinitron le M1212 d’Apple.


Sympa aussi le M1212, c'était le remplaçant. Un peu plus petit, sur un pied orientable et surtout moins lourd (10 kg au lieu de 15 !).
Il était souvent vendu en bundle avec les LCII/LCIII (le socle suivait la courbure du boitier du LC).




C'est drôle parce qu'il était vendu comme un 14" et le précédent comme un 13", mais en réalité la surface de travail était un peu plus petite, marketing quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Waterfront (10 Janvier 2022)

Revoir ces machines après les avoir utilisés ou en avoir installé tant… ça fout un coup de vieux ! Mais c’est top !


----------



## Vivid (11 Janvier 2022)

Waterfront a dit:


> Revoir ces machines après les avoir utilisés ou en avoir installé tant… ça fout un coup de vieux ! Mais c’est top !


oui idem, très belle image (sur le II) pour l'époque mais logiciel hyper limité pour la 3D (les 'boules'  ) aprés le C la 3D me changer un peu.


----------



## Maxas (11 Janvier 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'aimais bien cet écran, très belle qualité, un Sony Trinitron à la dalle cylindrique, belle image, mais limité à 640x480.
> Le premier que j'ai acheté, avec mon Mac II tout neuf en 1987 ;-) je l'ai toujours, il fonctionne très bien.
> Voir la pièce jointe 252149


Oui c'est le même ... Mais le mien à rendu l’âme ( Le bloc haute tension )... Si jamais tu voulais récupérer le mien pour les pieces détachées ? Je te le donne...Ou c'est la décharge...Cordialement. Max


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Janvier 2022)

Maxas a dit:


> Oui c'est le même ... Mais le mien à rendu l’âme ( Le bloc haute tension )... Si jamais tu voulais récupérer le mien pour les pieces détachées ? Je te le donne...Ou c'est la décharge...Cordialement. Max


Merci, c'est sympa mais c'est la place qui manque, j'en garde trop ;-)


----------



## woz86 (11 Janvier 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Merci, c'est sympa mais c'est la place qui manque, j'en garde trop ;-)


Si tu as des fois un écran en trop ça peu m’intéresser, j’en recherche un pour accompagner mon Macintosh II ou IIci ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Janvier 2022)

Un écran cathodique ?
Si tu cherches un écran qui va avec un MacII IIcx/ci, donc de la même époque, c'est un AppleColor High-Resolution RGB comme celui de Maxas qu'il te faut... j'en avais 2 mais j'en ai fait tombé un il y a quelques années en déplaçant ma collection. Vu le poids les plastiques ont pas résisté, un carnage :-(
Ou un Portrait Display (A4) c'est top (bon c'est en N&B, mais c'est vintage ;-) pas facile d'en trouver un en état.
Un Two-Page Monochrome ou couleur c'est bien aussi mais c'est énorme, tellement lourd que j'ai donné ceux que j'avais il y a quelques années déjà.
Le 16" Couleur c'est bien aussi, j'en ai qu'un, je le garde ;-)
J'ai des M1212 comme le tiens et des Performa Plus, les 2 sortis en 92, donc encore dans le timing du IIci... mais expédier un écran c'est plutôt galère, pas trop envie...

Un MacIIci avec un AppleColor High-Resolution RGB sur un socle (en option) :


----------



## woz86 (12 Janvier 2022)

Un autre M1212 m’aurait bien plu


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Janvier 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Un autre M1212 m’aurait bien plu


Il doit m'en rester 4 ou 5 qui fonctionnent... c'est pas pour m'en débarrasser, mais si tu veux améliorer ta collection il y en a un pour toi ;-) mais faut trouver quelqu'un qui passe en Normandie 

Par MondialRelay, plus de 15kg (avec l'emballage) c'est trop risqué, j'ai essayé une fois un 5200 (bon c'est 2 fois plus lourd qu'un M1212...): un puzzle à l'arrivée, pas un plastique intact. Pourtant l'emballage était pas trop mal.
Faudrait bien le caler dans une caisse en carton et faire venir un transporteur... une galère.

Puisqu'on parle d'écran, encore plus vintage aussi celui qui était vendu en bundle avec les premiers LC, le 12" monochrome en 640x480 (M1050) :





Il y avait le même en couleur en option (M1296) mais avec une résolution atypique 512x384 :


----------



## woz86 (13 Janvier 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il doit m'en rester 4 ou 5 qui fonctionnent... c'est pas pour m'en débarrasser, mais si tu veux améliorer ta collection il y en a un pour toi ;-) mais faut trouver quelqu'un qui passe en Normandie


Je te remercie, après avec un carton très épais (quasiment 10 mm d’épaisseur) avec les bulles qui vont bien, c’est peu être jouable, à mon travail nous avons cela pour l’envoi de nos produits dans le monde.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Puisqu'on parle d'écran, encore plus vintage aussi celui qui était vendu en bundle avec les premiers LC, le 12" monochrome en 640x480 (M1050)


Un comme ça aussi pourrait être sympa, j’ai le même en couleur avec mon LC475 :


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> j'ai essayé une fois un 5200 (bon c'est 2 fois plus lourd qu'un M1212...)


N'exagérons pas, 21,3 kg, c'est pas le double de "plus de 15 kg" !


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> N'exagérons pas, 21,3 kg, c'est pas le double de "plus de 15 kg" !


Le M1212 c'est une dizaine de kilo, et avec un bon emballage bien épais et bien rembourré, on doit pas être très loin des 15 non ?
Et faut ensuite le trimballer jusqu'au point relais (vont être content du cadeau), c'est pour les jeunes ça ;-)

Sur la série 5000, les plastiques cassent comme du verre avec le temps (pas terrible comme qualité à cette époque). Je les démonte même plus les miens... alors les faire transporter via MR ou autres, vaut mieux pas essayer.


----------



## peyret (17 Janvier 2022)

.à supprimer


----------



## lepotan (3 Août 2022)

Maxas a dit:


> Bonjour. Je suis à la recherche : Soit d'un contact pour faire réparer un moniteur de Quadra 700 ; Soit une personne qui aurais un moniteur de Quadra 700 à vendre ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Note de la modération*: je déplace dans le forum adéquat.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, regarde tes MP, si un voyage du côté de Meaux ne te fait pas peur, je te le donne.


Bonjour Pascal ( Rien a voir)
Jai un mac palourde vert ibook que je n'utilise plus depuis plus de 15 ans car un abruti a voulu faire un truc dessus et m'a remis sur macos 9.04 alors que j'etais passée à Tiger de démoire... et on a passé des semaines à essayer de récuperer sa connerie du coup ,
mon précieux ibook est au placard...
J'habite Paris ...et commente dire ...peux tu m'aider... moyennant rétribution bien sur ....
Cela serait génial ca me fend le coeur ....
Ca serait pour faire du net que je puisse l'utiliser et revoir aussi le lecteur dvd ....
Mille merci
mon email: [NdlM : pas d'adresse mail en clair sur le forum]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2022)

J'aurais encore pu, en janvier dernier, mais hélas, maintenant ce qui m'aurait permis de t'aider est au fin fond du garde-meubles en attendant d'être chargé sur le bateau direction le Cameroun (où je vais m'expatrier dès que possible).

Désolé.


----------



## lepotan (3 Août 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aurais encore pu, en janvier dernier, mais hélas, maintenant ce qui m'aurait permis de t'aider est au fin fond du garde-meubles en attendant d'être chargé sur le bateau direction le Cameroun (où je vais m'expatrier dès que possible).
> 
> Désolé.


cest deja super gentil de m'avoir repondu hihi
il ne me reste plus qu'a te souhaiter bonne expatriation ))))
autrement sais-tu qui pourrait m'aider? Connais-tu quelqu'un si connaissant en mac ou de pref ayant un ibook palourde 
Mille merci du retour dans tous les cas c'est adorable


----------



## woz86 (3 Août 2022)

lepotan a dit:


> Connais-tu quelqu'un si connaissant en mac ou de pref ayant un ibook palourde


Tu veux remettre dessus Mac OS9.2.2 et Tiger ?


----------



## lepotan (3 Août 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu veux remettre dessus Mac OS9.2.2 et Tiger ?


Nan mon ibook est deja sur Mac os 9.04 systeme d'origine mais je l'avais boosté sur Systeme TIger de mémoire avant que la personne ... bidouille dessus et ne me fasse que des boulettes tant et si bien que j'ai du le remettre sur OS 9.04 , el probleme est que sur 9.04 je peux rien en faire ...l'internet etc tout est trop ancien ca ne me sert a rien ...meme la navigation c'est vraiment encodé comme si j'etais sur les premiers macs .... je m'exprime mal mais tu dois saisir ce que je veux dire...c'est archaÏque en somme...je veux donc le remettre sur TIger pour pouvoir l'utiliser mais je n'ai plus le disque d'installation Tiger car on me l'avait passé à l'époque  et je l'ai rendu ...je cherche quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider à le faire tourner pour un usage courant malgré son age...si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## woz86 (3 Août 2022)

lepotan a dit:


> Nan mon ibook est deja sur Mac os 9.04 systeme d'origine mais je l'avais boosté sur Systeme TIger de mémoire avant que la personne ... bidouille dessus et ne me fasse que des boulettes tant et si bien que j'ai du le remettre sur OS 9.04 , el probleme est que sur 9.04 je peux rien en faire ...l'internet etc tout est trop ancien ca ne me sert a rien ...meme la navigation c'est vraiment encodé comme si j'etais sur les premiers macs .... je m'exprime mal mais tu dois saisir ce que je veux dire...c'est archaÏque en somme...je veux donc le remettre sur TIger pour pouvoir l'utiliser mais je n'ai plus le disque d'installation Tiger car on me l'avait passé à l'époque et je l'ai rendu ...je cherche quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider à le faire tourner pour un usage courant malgré son age...si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


Je pourrais te refaire une installation de Tiger (10.4.11) j’ai les disques d’installation je l’ai fais récemment sur l’un de mes Palourde (j’ai toutes les couleurs) ;-)
Après je ne suis pas vers Paris, mais si tu peux me l’envoyer je peux te faire cela comme ça.


----------



## lepotan (3 Août 2022)

lepotan a dit:


> Nan mon ibook est deja sur Mac os 9.04 systeme d'origine mais je l'avais boosté sur Systeme TIger de mémoire avant que la personne ... bidouille dessus et ne me fasse que des boulettes tant et si bien que j'ai du le remettre sur OS 9.04 , el probleme est que sur 9.04 je peux rien en faire ...l'internet etc tout est trop ancien ca ne me sert a rien ...meme la navigation c'est vraiment encodé comme si j'etais sur les premiers macs .... je m'exprime mal mais tu dois saisir ce que je veux dire...c'est archaÏque en somme...je veux donc le remettre sur TIger pour pouvoir l'utiliser mais je n'ai plus le disque d'installation Tiger car on me l'avait passé à l'époque  et je l'ai rendu ...je cherche quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider à le faire tourner pour un usage courant malgré son age...si tu vois ce que je veux dire...





woz86 a dit:


> Je pourrais te refaire une installation de Tiger (10.4.11) j’ai les disques d’installation je l’ai fais récemment sur l’un de mes Palourde (j’ai toutes les couleurs) ;-)
> Après je ne suis pas vers Paris, mais si tu peux me l’envoyer je peux te faire cela comme ça.


ca serait génial car tu connais bien le modele )) mais un envoi me fait peur , je crains qu'il ne soit endommagé ...ou habites-tu?
car sinon je viens te le déposer...cela ne me dérange pas


----------



## lepotan (3 Août 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Je pourrais te refaire une installation de Tiger (10.4.11) j’ai les disques d’installation je l’ai fais récemment sur l’un de mes Palourde (j’ai toutes les couleurs) ;-)
> Après je ne suis pas vers Paris, mais si tu peux me l’envoyer je peux te faire cela comme ça.


j'en ai tellement mal au coeur de le regarder depuis toutes ces années sans pouvoir m'en servir c'est une merveille...j'ai d'autres macs pour le reste mais je l'aime tellement. C'etait mon premier ordi...


----------



## woz86 (4 Août 2022)

lepotan a dit:


> mais un envoi me fait peur


Si c’est bien emballé il ne doit pas y avoir de problème.
J’ai reçu tout les mien ainsi que quasiment toutes ma collection par Mondial Relay.
Car après je suis dans le 86.


----------

